# Adelaide bound - hopefully!!!



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi I'm new to all this so just a quick question. I'm in the process of checking out getting a 457 visa and getting sponsorship to work in Adelaide. Well it's for my husband, me and 2 kids. I have contacted an agency in Oz who quoted AU$3,500.00 for visa and getting my hubby a job. How does this price sound to anyone who has used an agency. She said that after 3 months we could apply for permanency? 

Also, anyone is now living in Adelaide, I would really love to hear from you re, cost of living, how much would you need to earn per week to live comfortable, rent, lifestyle etc. I'm slightly afraid as I come from the country where it is so quiet. I would be expecting a culture shock but I'm not afraid for me, it's more so for my kids (age 4 & 2)

I'm also worried about health care cover as my husband is on medication and my son. Is it very expensive as I believe that we wouldn't be entitled to any assistance while on 457 visa. Therefore we would have to look into health insurance?

I did see someone has a excel report on the site re cost of living but I cannot seem to access this for? Not very computer literate!!!

Thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi NickiRose, 

For the cost of living click on the attached zip file in that post and it will ask you to download it onto your computer. Download it to somewhere like your desktop, unzip it and you should be able to see the costs. (If any of those terms aren't familiar to you try google). 

For health cover try doing a search on the forum. The issue is that your husband and son have pre-existing conditions and so insurance may not cover them - you need to read the small print. 

Adelaide is one of the quietest State Capitals. We considered moving there since my husband is from a quiet country village, but we could get more for our money elsewhere so we settled in the Limestone Coast in South Australia. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Hi NickiRose,
> 
> For the cost of living click on the attached zip file in that post and it will ask you to download it onto your computer. Download it to somewhere like your desktop, unzip it and you should be able to see the costs. (If any of those terms aren't familiar to you try google).
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaz

I managed to open the spreadsheet. Groceries seem quite expensive but the household essentials like electricity, gas, water seems do-able. My husband was told that he would earn approx AU$42,000 per year as a butcher. I would also look for a part time job but would like to wait till kids are well settled in. they are my main priority. How long are you there? Do you like it enough not to be in a hurry home. I'm sure you miss home but does the advantages outweigh the disadvantages?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We've been here 3.5 years and I've never missed the UK at all although I have missed family and friends. We came here as permanent residents and became citizens in March last year. We haven't been back to the UK at all and have no plans to go back there in the near future.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

NickiRose said:


> Hi I'm new to all this so just a quick question. I'm in the process of checking out getting a 457 visa and getting sponsorship to work in Adelaide. Well it's for my husband, me and 2 kids. I have contacted an agency in Oz who quoted AU$3,500.00 for visa and getting my hubby a job. How does this price sound to anyone who has used an agency. She said that after 3 months we could apply for permanency?
> 
> Also, anyone is now living in Adelaide, I would really love to hear from you re, cost of living, how much would you need to earn per week to live comfortable, rent, lifestyle etc. I'm slightly afraid as I come from the country where it is so quiet. I would be expecting a culture shock but I'm not afraid for me, it's more so for my kids (age 4 & 2)
> 
> ...


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> We've been here 3.5 years and I've never missed the UK at all although I have missed family and friends. We came here as permanent residents and became citizens in March last year. We haven't been back to the UK at all and have no plans to go back there in the near future.


Hi Kaz

That in itself sounds positive. Thanks. Can you tell me anything about the price of Doctors / medication. My husband is on daily meds and my son has asthma so I need to be able to afford these. this would be one of the main deciding factors in our moving (if we were accepted, of course). Thanks again.
Nicki Rose


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

NickiRose said:


> Hi Kaz
> 
> That in itself sounds positive. Thanks. Can you tell me anything about the price of Doctors / medication. My husband is on daily meds and my son has asthma so I need to be able to afford these. this would be one of the main deciding factors in our moving (if we were accepted, of course). Thanks again.
> Nicki Rose


Try doing some searches in google for medication since it will depend on the type of medication and I don't take any medication so I can't talk from experience. 

Prices for doctors (GP's) vary depending on whether they do bulk billing or not. If they do bulk billing then Medicare can pay for it all (depending on your visa type) but if they don't do bulk billing then you have to pay and then you get part of it refunded from Medicare. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ChrisGorry (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Kaz,

was wodering if you could offer some advice? I am a time served plumber/gas fiitter and have passed the quick online skiills test, myself and my fiance are hoping to emigrate to Adelaide in 24 months time. Could you advise on any agent to use for the next step of the application.


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

ChrisGorry said:


> Hi Kaz,
> 
> was wodering if you could offer some advice? I am a time served plumber/gas fiitter and have passed the quick online skiills test, myself and my fiance are hoping to emigrate to Adelaide in 24 months time. Could you advise on any agent to use for the next step of the application.


Hi Chris
I have been in contact with an agency called global trade search. Website Global TradeSearch Recruitment - providing skilled trades people and professionals for the Australian workforce Have only started the process just before Christmas so don't have much of an opinion yet on how to rate their services just yet. They are holding a trade show in Ireland so hope to meet up then, I don't know if they hold shows in Scotland/England. Check out their website. I also saw another migration agency called Hunt migration listed on google. Best of luck.
NickiRose


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ChrisGorry said:


> Hi Kaz,
> 
> was wodering if you could offer some advice? I am a time served plumber/gas fiitter and have passed the quick online skiills test, myself and my fiance are hoping to emigrate to Adelaide in 24 months time. Could you advise on any agent to use for the next step of the application.


If you do a search on this forum you'll seen several threads that recommend agents. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi

I have been in Adelaide for 10 days. Yes the food tends to be on the more expensive side, but if you are careful and sensible you make that dollar go a long way. I'd stick clear of bananas for the moment as their price has skyrocketed since Queensland got hit last week by the typhoon (2$ to 5$ after 2 days). Transport may seem initially pricey, but then it is one of the best public transport systems I've seen so you know what you're spending your money on.

As far as I am aware there is plenty to do for kids in Adelaide - there is a zoo for starters. You're close to some fabulous beaches, which, due to being in a gulf, have very little surf so probably better current for young 'uns. There are free museums and galleries, with some excellent parkland, including the botanical gardens. Not sure if they still do it, but the local council run something called Funday Sundays in the city centre, which is specifically for kids.

It is very much a modern, cosmopolitan city, but it works to the city's advantage. There is loads to do here.

On the cost side, well I suppose it depends on the job you have now and income, but it tends be to that prices go up with wages, so relatively it is not too disimilar. That's not universal though, so be warned that it might not apply to every post.


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

Should mention; make sure that you know exactly what registration and identity you will need (e.g. tax file number, driving licence, bank account), and the documentation required for it. So far I've have produced everything required, but they appear to be very strict over here on the requirements, and don't be surprised at the level of bureaucracy as there is a fair amount.


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

JDavenport said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been in Adelaide for 10 days. Yes the food tends to be on the more expensive side, but if you are careful and sensible you make that dollar go a long way. I'd stick clear of bananas for the moment as their price has skyrocketed since Queensland got hit last week by the typhoon (2$ to 5$ after 2 days). Transport may seem initially pricey, but then it is one of the best public transport systems I've seen so you know what you're spending your money on.
> 
> ...



Wow, 10 days in Adelaide, good for you. Hope your enjoying it and not missing home too much. What are you working at? Are you on your own or with family? Is renting expensive? I could ask you a 101 questions but I won't wreck your head too much!!! All the best out there.
NickiRose


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

NickiRose said:


> Wow, 10 days in Adelaide, good for you. Hope your enjoying it and not missing home too much. What are you working at? Are you on your own or with family? Is renting expensive? I could ask you a 101 questions but I won't wreck your head too much!!! All the best out there.
> NickiRose


 That worry about the questions - I am on my own and currently renting. There are quite a few properties on offer from what I saw, but my understanding is that it is very competitive - although I do wonder if that isn't more in Melbourne or Sydney to be honest. Adelaide is a city though, so I suppose there must be some competition out there. My rent is very cheap for what I get, but wouldn't like to say for a family renting a house.

I came over a social worker, but the regulating body over here decided to rain on my parade a little and ask for further work to transfer the qualification. Much of the bureaucracy involved has been in relation to that. The government recognises the need for bridging qualifications though for a range of professions, so there is some financial support in these circumstances (don't know if that would apply to you or not).

My situation is slightly different in that I am an Australian citizen; that has meant no visa problems, but in many respects has made it more difficult to apply for things (as certain assumptions are made when you are a citizen).

If you've any further questions about the city by the way or anything really, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Choosing an agent was our hardest task so far! Everyone has something different to say! Some tried scare tactics about getting you to commit faster! Some said the rules were one thing and then another! In the end we went with a lady in queens land who we were recommended, we knew 2 couples who had used her. If you'd like her contacts let me know and I will dig them out for you tomorrow!
Where were you thinking of heading? And where in Ireland are you?  regards sinead




NickiRose said:


> Hi I'm new to all this so just a quick question. I'm in the process of checking out getting a 457 visa and getting sponsorship to work in Adelaide. Well it's for my husband, me and 2 kids. I have contacted an agency in Oz who quoted AU$3,500.00 for visa and getting my hubby a job. How does this price sound to anyone who has used an agency. She said that after 3 months we could apply for permanency?
> 
> Also, anyone is now living in Adelaide, I would really love to hear from you re, cost of living, how much would you need to earn per week to live comfortable, rent, lifestyle etc. I'm slightly afraid as I come from the country where it is so quiet. I would be expecting a culture shock but I'm not afraid for me, it's more so for my kids (age 4 & 2)
> 
> ...


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

Skineadie said:


> Choosing an agent was our hardest task so far! Everyone has something different to say! Some tried scare tactics about getting you to commit faster! Some said the rules were one thing and then another! In the end we went with a lady in queens land who we were recommended, we knew 2 couples who had used her. If you'd like her contacts let me know and I will dig them out for you tomorrow!
> Where were you thinking of heading? And where in Ireland are you?  regards sinead


Hi Sinead, Thanks for your reply. I would really appreciate it if you could get those details for me. It's no harm in contacting a couple of agencies to see what they have to say. I must say, so far I'm not getting much contact from my lady. I have emailed her on a few occasions and received no feed back from her. It's very frustrating. You know when you have a load of questions you want answered and then no feedback. I'm waiting for her to get back to me re the seminar dates in Ireland so I hope if we meet with her it will be different. But I am willing to try other agencies also. We live in Kilkenny county and we are looking at Adelaide, it looks lovely, weather wise and is supposed to be family friendly. I would just love a better life style for us and the kids especially. I'm looking at them today and it's wet and horrible outside and no where to go or nothing to do, unless you have money to spend, which we don't!!! Thanks again. NickiRose


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Jobs at Expo - Opportunities Australia - EXPO

This is the link to the Expo site in Uk for 2011, hope this helps some people. There are stacks of employers going to it!!


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

JDavenport said:


> That worry about the questions - I am on my own and currently renting. There are quite a few properties on offer from what I saw, but my understanding is that it is very competitive - although I do wonder if that isn't more in Melbourne or Sydney to be honest. Adelaide is a city though, so I suppose there must be some competition out there. My rent is very cheap for what I get, but wouldn't like to say for a family renting a house.
> 
> I came over a social worker, but the regulating body over here decided to rain on my parade a little and ask for further work to transfer the qualification. Much of the bureaucracy involved has been in relation to that. The government recognises the need for bridging qualifications though for a range of professions, so there is some financial support in these circumstances (don't know if that would apply to you or not).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. Good Luck.


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya 
We are also a family of 4 moving to Qld. Im from Cork myself!.
We done all our Visa etc through Skill Shortage Solutions, and found them fantastic.
My husband got his job also through skill shortage Solutions, he is a Maintenance Electrician. He will be leaving for Adelaide in 2 weeks and me and our 2 children will follow in June/ July. If I can help you in anyway im here ! just send me a mail !!
best of luck with the move!
check out SKILL SHORTAGE SOLUTIONS
the guys name is Jason and tell him I sent you! he is fantastic to deal with.
Stephanie [/QUOTE]

Hi Stephanie, just wondering have you moved to Oz yet, hope it's going well for you if you have. Would you mind if I was to keep in contact with you for a bit. I would love to speak to someone actually living in Oz, for feedback. The company I was initially dealing with seems to have come to a standstill so I have contacted Skill Shortage Solutions, just waiting to hear back from them. I suppose we were not pro-active enough either with the last agency and just let it slip. You have to be sure that moving is what you really want, especially when you have 2 small kids. I'm scared still at the thoughts of it really but I need to make a decision sooner rather than later. I hope all goes well for you and yours and God bless.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

NickiRose said:


> Hiya
> We are also a family of 4 moving to Qld. Im from Cork myself!.
> We done all our Visa etc through Skill Shortage Solutions, and found them fantastic.
> My husband got his job also through skill shortage Solutions, he is a Maintenance Electrician. He will be leaving for Adelaide in 2 weeks and me and our 2 children will follow in June/ July. If I can help you in anyway im here ! just send me a mail !!
> ...


Hi Stephanie, just wondering have you moved to Oz yet, hope it's going well for you if you have. Would you mind if I was to keep in contact with you for a bit. I would love to speak to someone actually living in Oz, for feedback. The company I was initially dealing with seems to have come to a standstill so I have contacted Skill Shortage Solutions, just waiting to hear back from them. I suppose we were not pro-active enough either with the last agency and just let it slip. You have to be sure that moving is what you really want, especially when you have 2 small kids. I'm scared still at the thoughts of it really but I need to make a decision sooner rather than later. I hope all goes well for you and yours and God bless.[/QUOTE]

hey ! no we are still in Cork !!!
delays one after another but we are all packed an ready to go !!
glad u contacted jason, his fab and im sure he will point you in the right direction !
im here if u need any questions answered !!
stephanie x


----------



## Sylvia C (Jul 30, 2011)

NickiRose said:


> Also, anyone is now living in Adelaide, I would really love to hear from you re, cost of living, how much would you need to earn per week to live comfortable, rent, lifestyle etc. I'm slightly afraid as I come from the country where it is so quiet. I would be expecting a culture shock but I'm not afraid for me, it's more so for my kids (age 4 & 2)
> 
> I'm also worried about health care cover as my husband is on medication and my son. Is it very expensive as I believe that we wouldn't be entitled to any assistance while on 457 visa. Therefore we would have to look into health insurance?
> 
> ...


If you can make around 60000/year, you are probably comfortable. Rent very much depends on the area, but calculate with about $350 and up for a decent place.

If you come from the country, Adelaide is probably one of the best places to come to. Is is small, clean, no great traffic jams, friendly people, etc. We live in the Adelaide Hills - it can be like country living, but with the convenience of the city being 25 minutes away. Our son is in a Waldorf school with amazing grounds and natural environment.

You would need to pay for private insurance with 457, which for a family is around $350/ month (check out details on Medibank homepage)

Hope this is a bit of help.
Please feel free to ask if you would like to know anything else.


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

Sylvia C said:


> If you can make around 60000/year, you are probably comfortable. Rent very much depends on the area, but calculate with about $350 and up for a decent place.
> 
> If you come from the country, Adelaide is probably one of the best places to come to. Is is small, clean, no great traffic jams, friendly people, etc. We live in the Adelaide Hills - it can be like country living, but with the convenience of the city being 25 minutes away. Our son is in a Waldorf school with amazing grounds and natural environment.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sylvia
I have looked into it a bit more and feel that a 176 visa would be the best option. A 457 is what the first agency I spoke with told me but after speaking with a couple of other agencies I don't feel that that was the best advice. We do actually come from the country and I was afraid that Adelaide would not be the best choice but your words have reassured me somewhat. I'm definitely not a city girl and kids wouldn't be either. Is a Waldorf school a specific type of school, private / public? I'm going to check out recruitment agencies and see what the salaries for mine and my husbands occupation. Do you work yourself?


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

hey ! no we are still in Cork !!!
delays one after another but we are all packed an ready to go !!
glad u contacted jason, his fab and im sure he will point you in the right direction !
im here if u need any questions answered !!
stephanie x[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear that you are still in Cork, especially when you are all ready set to go. You must be missing your husband. How is he getting on, hope good and not too lonely. Are you moving all your furniture over? I was at an expo and I was told that the houses are usually furniture free when you rent and that it was best to ship over your own. I don't know if this is true or not because the agency (surprisingly) had a gentleman from a shipping company at the conference handing out his details!!! I was in Cork last month for the very first time ever (how sad is that). It's lovely there but with 2 kids couldn't make the most of the shopping!!!


----------



## Sylvia C (Jul 30, 2011)

NickiRose said:


> Thanks Sylvia
> I have looked into it a bit more and feel that a 176 visa would be the best option. A 457 is what the first agency I spoke with told me but after speaking with a couple of other agencies I don't feel that that was the best advice. We do actually come from the country and I was afraid that Adelaide would not be the best choice but your words have reassured me somewhat. I'm definitely not a city girl and kids wouldn't be either. Is a Waldorf school a specific type of school, private / public? I'm going to check out recruitment agencies and see what the salaries for mine and my husbands occupation. Do you work yourself?


I'm not familiar with the 176 visa, so can't help, sorry. We had a 457 visa, and I have worked for a company as a designer for 2.5 years when we first came. Now I work for myself, started an online business selling designer feature wall decals (check out my website:wallsthattalk.com.au ). It is a small thing, but growing...

What's your occupation?

Waldorf school - it is a private school based on the educational philosophies of Rudolf Steiner (an Austrian philosopher from the turn of the last century) I wrote about this to you, because I thought coming from a country environment this type of education might suit your children. There is plenty of info on the net about it and there are Waldorf schools all over the world, not just here in Adelaide. Do a bit of reading and if you have any questions or want to discuss further, I'm happy to share our experience.

Just my two cents on moving furniture: it is probably cheaper to move all your stuff, than buying everything new. First of all, you probably would bring a few cubic meters of stuff anyway (personal things, some book, photo albums who knows what). Than the difference between a few m3 or a container is probably cheaper, than buying new things here. Don't just think about the big stuff, like furniture, all the little things cost a fortune if you add it up: your kitchen gadgets, pots, kids toys, vacuum cleaner, stereo, etc, etc.


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

Sylvia C said:


> I'm not familiar with the 176 visa, so can't help, sorry. We had a 457 visa, and I have worked for a company as a designer for 2.5 years when we first came. Now I work for myself, started an online business selling designer feature wall decals (check out my website:wallsthattalk.com.au ). It is a small thing, but growing...
> 
> What's your occupation?
> 
> ...


Thanks again Sylvia for your advice. I work in administration here in Ireland and one of the lucky people to still have a job the way things are going. My husband is a butcher and I've been checking out recruitment agencies but doesn't seem to be anything happening in his line of work. Did you and your family have any relations in Oz when you moved? I don't want to move the whole family over and be struggling with no family support. While it's a struggle here, at least I have family around if we get stuck. Jesus, I don't know what to do for the best. I checked out your website, very impressive. Best of luck and hope it grows and grows for you.


----------



## Sylvia C (Jul 30, 2011)

NickiRose said:


> Thanks again Sylvia for your advice. I work in administration here in Ireland and one of the lucky people to still have a job the way things are going. My husband is a butcher and I've been checking out recruitment agencies but doesn't seem to be anything happening in his line of work. Did you and your family have any relations in Oz when you moved? I don't want to move the whole family over and be struggling with no family support. While it's a struggle here, at least I have family around if we get stuck. Jesus, I don't know what to do for the best. I checked out your website, very impressive. Best of luck and hope it grows and grows for you.


Well, Nicki you have a good point: it is hard without family (or even close friends) support. We did not know anyone, when we moved here and it is only three of us, no one else. It certainly can be trying sometimes... Now, that my son is getting a bit bigger (7), it is a bit easier, but we certainly would love to have at least a grandma around. + I also miss my sister a lot (her name is Nikki, by the way . Skype and Voipbuster is great, though, we talk a lot. It is not the same as seeing each other, but I guess second best. The other thing is friends: we have found some nice people and we get together for dinners, plays with the kids, etc. But I think as you grow older, it is harder to make friends. I mean true friend, you can depend on if you are in need of help. You can never find your "childhood friend" anymore...

I just looked up butcher ads on seek: SEEK - Butcher | Immediate Start | Near CBD location Job in Adelaide
You can find out salary ranges if you set your search between the salary brackets. This one is $ 40-50000/yr.


----------



## NickiRose (Feb 2, 2011)

Sylvia C said:


> Well, Nicki you have a good point: it is hard without family (or even close friends) support. We did not know anyone, when we moved here and it is only three of us, no one else. It certainly can be trying sometimes... Now, that my son is getting a bit bigger (7), it is a bit easier, but we certainly would love to have at least a grandma around. + I also miss my sister a lot (her name is Nikki, by the way . Skype and Voipbuster is great, though, we talk a lot. It is not the same as seeing each other, but I guess second best. The other thing is friends: we have found some nice people and we get together for dinners, plays with the kids, etc. But I think as you grow older, it is harder to make friends. I mean true friend, you can depend on if you are in need of help. You can never find your "childhood friend" anymore...
> 
> I just looked up butcher ads on seek: SEEK - Butcher | Immediate Start | Near CBD location Job in Adelaide
> You can find out salary ranges if you set your search between the salary brackets. This one is $ 40-50000/yr.


Hi Sylvia. You have been very good with your advice and it is much appreciated. That is a good website for jobs. Would your sister ever think of moving over to you, that would be nice. You would definitely have to make friends and I agree it is definitely harder to make friends as you get older but having kids its-self is a great way to get to know other parents. We have to make up our minds once and for all now otherwise I will just drive myself crazy. How would you rate the child care there. If I was in a position that I had to work, is it good and ready available. The creches/childcare here in Ireland are expensive and there would be no grant or help from the government. You have to work and pay all your full taxes and get nothing in return!!! I wouldn't like to leave my kids with just anyone, it would have to be a registered organisation with more than one adult supervising. It's terrible to be so un-trusting of people but as a mother I'm sure you understand.


----------

